# Brit with issues applying for 2nd year IEC visa



## jenn19 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi there,

Me and my partner came over from Scotland on the 1 year IEC. I have a few things which came up when looking into applying for our 2nd year IEC visa.

We came over the end of Nov'12 for 1 year and was under the impression that because we were already here and someone had mentioned that all we need to do for the 2nd year about a month before the 1st year ran out but looking at a couple of the websites am rather confused and am now thinking that I need to apply when the doors open for this year & do we need to leave Canada as well and come back? It's really difficult to get answers as I've tried calling them but you can't get through to speak to anyone?

And then there's the police report. I find having to do this all over again and get someone from back in Britain to sign photos of me to then send them back all a bit frustrating and time consuming. We got ours done almost 1 year ago so looks like we will have to get them done again.

My partners passport also expires next year which means that we need to also get this renewed in order for us to apply for the 2nd year visa. This also seems to be a drain as he needs to get photos signed for this to and then send everything down to Washington DC to have it renewed which will take around 9 weeks I believe. It's all feeling rather rushed now as we thought we had until Sep/Oct time to apply again.

I've been told that it's all rather black and white and even though we have steady jobs with the intentions to stay and eventually apply for perminent residency it doesn't really matter and that it's treated just like a new applicant!

Any advice would be most appreciated as we feel stuck in limbo and would like to hear from others who are going or have went through the same. And does anyone no how many people they have capped it at this year?

Many Thanks

Jen


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

"Extending Your Stay in Canada

I'm currently in Canada as an IEC working holiday participant. Can I extend my current work permit, or do I have to apply again?

You cannot extend your work permit for a second year. In order to take part in the IEC initiative you will need to apply again, ensuring that you meet the new criteria. If you are accepted, you will have to leave Canada and re-enter with your new Letter of Introduction in order to be issued your new work permit."


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

"I currently have a valid IEC work permit. Can it be extended?

No, your current work permit obtained through IEC cannot be extended. However, you may apply for a new work permit for a second participation."


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Travel and Work in Canada | Frequently Asked Questions From the United Kingdom Students and Youth About Travel and Work in Canada | International Experience Canada

Program opens before Feb 1, 2013, but is not open yet, so, in the next few days. Last year the quota was 5,350 people.

Travel and Work in Canada | Temporary Work Visa For Work Holidays in Canada for Students and Youth | International Experience Canada


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You are in Canada on a one year working holiday and nothing else. The visa, as Liam says, is non extendable. You may apply for one more WHV in your lifetime and you must participate in the full process again. The Canadian Government doesn't care about your longer term plans or your costs involved. If you wish to stay in Canada permanently then you must follow the different procedures and meet the appropriate requirements.


----------

